# Some Serious query From Dubai ,UAE on Purchasing quality stuffs!



## Frenzy Fashion (May 10, 2015)

Hi There!

I'm here once again excited to write something truly relates to my business as well as others who are into this field of profession or amateur. I just got into this business based in Dubai and i'm not too sure where to buy the supplies and consumables items used in printing t-shirts regardless of types tees such as cotton,polyester,Lycra,50/50 and spandex and all therefore, if anyone happened to know the best place to buy these stuffs please let me know i'm reading heading here and there but could not yet got the stuffs i was looking for ...my mail id- [email protected]

Items needed like- sawgrass croma blast ink , Neena jpss paper, forever dark color paper, jets pro opaque paper,and other some consumables and supplies if anyone selling you could directly contact me via +971507151028 
Thank you!

Kind Regards!
Fashion Frenzy
Dubai,UAE


----------

